# Pls help ID the plant



## Blueskies (Jul 12, 2021)

Hi, we just bought this from an aquarium but they weren't sure what plant this was either. It's petite, tinged with red and curly with fronds. Would anyone know what this is please? Thank you!


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Looks like a moss of some sort but don't know what it is.


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

Selaginella erythropus aka ruby red club moss. Unfortunately, it's not an aquatic plant.


----------



## Blueskies (Jul 12, 2021)

Thank you! Let me put that back up above water, they were selling it submerged dunno for how long now.


----------

